# No experience with timeshares - want to get invited to a presentation. How?



## SyxCab111 (Mar 4, 2021)

Like the title says, I've always been fascinated with timeshares, but have no personal experience with them, nor has anyone in my family or circle of friends. I hear all the time about how you can supposedly get great deals on vacations somewhere if you listen to the hard sell presentation. I'm interested both because the idea of a discounted vacation is appealing, but I'd also really like to experience one of those presentations, since I've heard so much about them. Do these still happen? I came across the website staypromo.com, but wasn't sure if it was a legit site or not. How do you get invited to these things? Thanks!


----------



## bnoble (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> I hear all the time about how you can supposedly get great deals on vacations somewhere if you listen to the hard sell presentation.


I would not wish one of these on my worst enemy.


----------



## SyxCab111 (Mar 4, 2021)

@bnoble I understand they have that reputation, but I'm interested nevertheless.


----------



## presley (Mar 4, 2021)

You can go to the sales desk at any timeshare and tell them you want a tour. With Covid, I don't know what they are doing these days.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 4, 2021)

No offense but you sound exactly like the type of person that would fall for the hype and lies of a timeshare salesperson. Unless you can firmly say no my recommendation is to stay away. You aren’t missing as much as you think. If you are really interested in timeshares ask questions here on TUG and you will get the honest answers.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 4, 2021)

If you do this (and I don't advise it), innoculate yourself in advance by familiarizing yourself with current resale prices at whatever resort you select.  The disparity in price between retail and resale -- somewhere between 3:1 and 100:1 -- should protect you from saying "yes".

And if not, there is a rescission period . . . . .


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 4, 2021)

During our recent trip to San Jose del Cabo Patti was was offered $500 USA, 2 Round Trip Airfares from anywhere in the USA, and 3 free weeks to stay even if you did not buy to attend a sales pitch at Vidanta (formerly Grand Mayan). We turned them down. Vidanta is a really hard sell.


----------



## SyxCab111 (Mar 4, 2021)

I do appreciate everyone's concern, but I am confident I would have no problem saying no. And thanks for the tip about asking in person - I would obviously rather arrange things online in advance, but it seems that's difficult these days.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> @bnoble I understand they have that reputation, but I'm interested nevertheless.


Let's put it this way: what is your time---and more importantly your serenity and peace of mind---worth? For me, it's worth a _lot_ more than a couple hundred bucks off of a vacation. Maybe it's not worth that much to you. If so, go with my blessings.

But, if you are asking for my _advice_, it is: Do not take up a developer on their "offer," do not pass Go, and do not Collect $200.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> Like the title says, I've always been fascinated with timeshares, but have no personal experience with them, nor has anyone in my family or circle of friends. I hear all the time about how you can supposedly get great deals on vacations somewhere if you listen to the hard sell presentation. I'm interested both because the idea of a discounted vacation is appealing, but I'd also really like to experience one of those presentations, since I've heard so much about them. Do these still happen? I came across the website staypromo.com, but wasn't sure if it was a legit site or not. How do you get invited to these things? Thanks!


The fact that you want to go to a “presentation”, tells me you’re going to buy. So I’ll save you the trouble of posing another “I just purchased, is this a good deal” thread. RESCIND the purchase you’re going to make. 

Yea, Hilton offers many discounted 4 night trips to either Orlando or Vegas for 199 bucks in exchange for a presentation.

Just stick around here, learn a bit, buy resale, THEN go on a presentation and experience the lies. You can then say you bought one for resale for free and go on your merry way.


----------



## northovr (Mar 4, 2021)

you need a cohabitor just walk the Gatlinburg strip in Tenn and you will be invited to a Westgate presentation I don't recommend it


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2021)

Do you want 1) the freebies and discounted stays? or  2) are you looking for a timeshare where you can save money traveling.

If 1) Good luck. You will likely find the high pressure tactics not worth the hassle and several hours out of your precious vacation time.. Stick to the majors e.g. Marriott, Hilton, Vistana, Hyatt and Disney who will be civil but will still play games to convince you to buy. Avoid the rest because if you sign they may hide critical paperwork and may not rescind in time. Also avoid Mexico TS presentations (my rule of thumb) which are not governed by U.S. law. Go onto the Marriott Vacation Club or Hilton Grand Vacation sites and they usually have offers. Also check for travel bloggers on BoardingArea.com who sometimes post discounted timeshare stay deals.

If 2) Avoid the presentations. Join TUG (nominal $15 annual fee but worth the price for saving thousands) and we can help you determine if a resale timeshare is right for you and which one makes the most sense.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 4, 2021)

@SyxCab111 , don’t forget to work through the questions aimed at helping you narrow your focus on what you want out of a timeshare.  Do these BEFORE you _attend anything_ so that you know your goals!


----------



## SyxCab111 (Mar 4, 2021)

Listen, everyone - thanks for the concern! But it's misplaced! My interest is purely academic. I do not want to buy a timeshare, and I will have absolutely no difficulty in saying no. The discount/freebies are a nice perk, but still a secondary benefit. I would like to experience the presentation for its own sake, and as such have decided that it is worth my time. As for my actual question, it sounds like it is difficult or impossible to receive a targeted invitation without first having been somewhere in person. If anyone has any info to the contrary, that would be great. I do want to thank everyone for their comments trying to warn me off, but I understand what I would be getting into.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2021)

If this is academic and you are not interested in buying or renting timeshares. I suggest finding a more fruitful hobby. If you have no plans to travel and use timeshares, why waste your time?

Resale timeshares are great and the resorts are beautiful. Staff at most timeshare resorts are attentive and very different from the high-pressure sales teams. But like a house-flipper it is not for everyone and you could get financially hurt if you don't know what you are doing. Developer purchases at a presentation are almost always a losing proposition. Why buy developer when you can buy for a fraction at resale for the same product?  Resale happens because people go into presentations, not knowing what they are doing and then buy, decide they don't want it or cannot afford it so dump it on the market. Their loss = resale buyer gain.

There are also annual maintenance fees that increase 3 -5% per year. In some resorts those maintenance fees cost more than to rent causing the unit to be upside down and unattractive. This is about real estate location, location and season. Research and know what to buy because there are a lot of worthless timeshares out there.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> Listen, everyone - thanks for the concern! But it's misplaced! My interest is purely academic. I do not want to buy a timeshare, and I will have absolutely no difficulty in saying no. The discount/freebies are a nice perk, but still a secondary benefit. I would like to experience the presentation for its own sake, and as such have decided that it is worth my time. As for my actual question, it sounds like it is difficult or impossible to receive a targeted invitation without first having been somewhere in person. If anyone has any info to the contrary, that would be great. I do want to thank everyone for their comments trying to warn me off, but I understand what I would be getting into.


I’m confused, what are you asking then? You just want to play games? Ok, go play games. In the time it took you to create a profile on TUG, start this thread and get replies that you’re not looking for. You could have Googled timeshare presentations offers. 

“Timeshare presentation offers Hilton” brings you here. So yea..... have a blast. Truthfully, if you really want academic learnings, I’d go to a lower presentation like westgate or bluegreen. That will give you the REAL DEAL experience. 






						A Special Offer Just For You ...
					






					e.hiltongrandvacations.com


----------



## Iggyearl (Mar 4, 2021)

CPNY has it right.  Everyone (but MVC) seems to have "great" deals on their website.  Type in the following phrases:  HGVC, HICV, Westgate, Bluegreen Vacation, Club Wyndham, and Diamond Resorts.  After each title, type in "deals."  You will see offers for short stays with discounted rates.  Pick who you want.  All require a 1 1/2 - 2 hour presentation as part of the stay.  The more you do, the more you'll learn.


----------



## presley (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> As for my actual question, it sounds like it is difficult or impossible to receive a targeted invitation without first having been somewhere in person. If anyone has any info to the contrary, that would be great.


I get random invites in the mail. I just got one from Sheraton yesterday, but threw it out without opening it. Is there a particular timeshare or area that you want to attend? You can probably just call and say you are interested in a discount vacation via their timeshare program. You'll get on their list and you'll get invites for the rest of your life. There could be income or other requirements to attend. I know I've had invites in the mail that said they were only for married couples who own a home with a certain income.

It's hard to tell what it is that you want based on your posts. Are you looking for a discounted one time vacation that forces you to attend a presentation, call Hilton Grand Vacation Club or Marriott/Westin and tell them that. They might have you pay a couple hundred dollars for a weekend stay. I've never been invited to any that included airfare, etc, and I have been invited to many. Las Vegas probably offers a little more i a paid intro package - but, again, Covid has changed a lot of things. 

If you want to learn about how to use timeshares, you need to read everything here. Salespeople usually have no clue as to how to use what they are selling. They are taught how to close a sale and that's it. They may spend an hour just asking you about your life and then they can manipulate the information to prove to you how the only way to get what you really want in life is to buy whatever they are selling. 

If you like to attend high pressure sales presentations that last way longer than what they claim, you can easily get on mail lists for the discounted stays. I'm sure you can join every mailing list by googling the various timeshare biggies and subscribing to their mail list. Most of us would rather poke out our own eyes with a fork than attend for a discounted stay, but to each their own.


----------



## silentg (Mar 4, 2021)

If you see ads for a getaway to anywhere ( example Savanna, GA)  for very low price. In small print they say you must attend a timeshare presentation. That is a way for you to go to a timeshare presentation. We never go and my standard answer when invited is we only have a limited amount of time to enjoy our vacation. Don’t need any updates, no more timeshares we have what we want. There are so many places to go and enjoy. 
Good Luck and let us know where you go for presentation since you seem anxious to experience this for yourself.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 4, 2021)

That great discounted vacation you seek may not be in the resort you are expecting.  Using Hilton Grand Vacations for example, you may sign up for a discounted vacation package in exchange for a presentation.  While you may be thinking you get a fabulous two bedroom suite in the resort they are pitching it isn't uncommon for them to put you up in a standard Doubletree hotel room. 

Also, if you ask many questions that is similar to a shark smelling blood.  The timeshare salespeople will pile on the pressure and extend your presentation.  There are stories of Westgate and some others where people were kept for hours until they finally purchased something.  These discounted vacations are short enough and the required presentations make it even shorter.


----------



## SHG (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> Listen, everyone - thanks for the concern! But it's misplaced! My interest is purely academic. I do not want to buy a timeshare, and I will have absolutely no difficulty in saying no. The discount/freebies are a nice perk, but still a secondary benefit. I would like to experience the presentation for its own sake, and as such have decided that it is worth my time. As for my actual question, it sounds like it is difficult or impossible to receive a targeted invitation without first having been somewhere in person. If anyone has any info to the contrary, that would be great. I do want to thank everyone for their comments trying to warn me off, but I understand what I would be getting into.


SyxCab, it appears most everyone here is not listening to your request, but it just appears that way...  They really do have your best interest at heart. What you likely don't understand is the experience and knowledge they have about attending these presentations..  
That said, can you answer this question so we can better help direct you:  Can you tell us anything about what your vacation interest might be? Where have you vacationed in the past? (This might help us direct you to a specific program to attend)

The bottom line here is that attending the presentations is extremely simple but EXTREMELY RISKY. We have all been to them and know this to be a fact! Regardless, you are certainly welcomed to attend. You could also benefit and learn from the vast wealth of knowledge that we can provide you here without even having to attend a presentation. Your choice.....


----------



## SyxCab111 (Mar 4, 2021)

I appreciate the answers so far - I have found a few offers online, and thanks @RX8 for the note about the discounted stay not necessarily being in the top-tier resort that they're selling. Since people are completely flummoxed by my interest, I can at least explain that when I was much younger I was in door to door sales (it was a different time). I wasn't very good at it! And I didn't like it that much, but I did it for years as it was a job, and I had always heard about these crazy-hard sells at timeshare presentations and have simply been curious. To reiterate, I am quite sure I will not find myself buying anything.
@SHG My vacation interests are nothing out of the ordinary. I like FL, I've always wanted to visit HI but have never been, and I've enjoyed other similar trips to warm/tropical places. All of that being said, I am more interested in attending a presentation in the US versus in e.g. Mexico or the Caribbean. I have heard that those presentations are even MORE high pressure, and I would feel more comfortable knowing what my consumer rights, etc. are while in the US as opposed to another country.
@everyone thanks for the answers, and based on what I've read here and searched in the meantime on posters' recommendations there seem to be a few promising locations in central FL, or maybe even HI (although the HI ones are - understandably - more expensive and seemingly nicer).


----------



## Wingo99 (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> I appreciate the answers so far - I have found a few offers online, and thanks @RX8 for the note about the discounted stay not necessarily being in the top-tier resort that they're selling. Since people are completely flummoxed by my interest, I can at least explain that when I was much younger I was in door to door sales (it was a different time). I wasn't very good at it! And I didn't like it that much, but I did it for years as it was a job, and I had always heard about these crazy-hard sells at timeshare presentations and have simply been curious. To reiterate, I am quite sure I will not find myself buying anything.
> @SHG My vacation interests are nothing out of the ordinary. I like FL, I've always wanted to visit HI but have never been, and I've enjoyed other similar trips to warm/tropical places. All of that being said, I am more interested in attending a presentation in the US versus in e.g. Mexico or the Caribbean. I have heard that those presentations are even MORE high pressure, and I would feel more comfortable knowing what my consumer rights, etc. are while in the US as opposed to another country.
> @everyone thanks for the answers, and based on what I've read here and searched in the meantime on posters' recommendations there seem to be a few promising locations in central FL, or maybe even HI (although the HI ones are - understandably - more expensive and seemingly nicer).


I know far less than most people here.  Shoot I did everything wrong.  My wife had signed up for a bluegreen presentation vacation in Florida recently.  I did not do any research beforehand as I should have, and fell for the presentation and we signed up.  I regretted it immensely afterwards when I finally did some research and fact checked what the salesman told us- many half truths and even a few outright lies.  They are very good at what they do.  I sent in my letter to rescind the contract and am now waiting for some confirmation.  This site was extremely helpful in giving the information I needed to correct my mistake.

That said, I don't think timeshares are a bad idea but so expensive when purchased through them in one of their presentations as opposed to the resale option.  I say go for it as long as you know what you are in for.  It is a pretty intense sell at the presentation, but stick to your guns and walk when your obligated time is up.  They aren't going to tie you to a chair to keep you there, just have to be firm when it's time to go.  Other than our uneducated decision to buy, my family had a great discounted vacation stay at a nice hotel, in a nice part of florida.  We extended our stay for a couple days through bluegreen beforehand, it costed a little more but still quite discounted as opposed to retail.  Its not hard to get invited, we got ours through choice hotels which my wife is part of. 

The timeshare presentation game is a game of averages, out of 10 that go maybe a couple will sign up.  Rejection is part of the game.  I don't feel bad if I were to go again with no intention to buy.  They play the game, and so can I.  Even better now that I know better


----------



## rhonda (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> I can at least explain that when I was much younger I was in door to door sales (it was a different time). I wasn't very good at it! And I didn't like it that much, but I did it for years as it was a job, and I had always heard about these crazy-hard sells at timeshare presentations and have simply been curious. To reiterate, I am quite sure I will not find myself buying anything.


Perhaps you, at that time, were selling_ a product_.  Timeshare Salespeople are selling _a dream_.   The dream they conjure, the picture they paint, cannot be attained except through their mystical, magical and elusive secret arts.  No other travel you've already accomplished in your lifetime can compare with the magic, the access, the freedom, the lifestyle of the dream they, and they alone, can offer to you.

Once you can "see" the dream, they will rake you over the coals to make you desire that dream as _the cure_ to the presentation itself.  They will convince you that you need this dream, your family needs this dream and that that you are a _poor provider_ if you do not secure this dream for your family.  They will suggest that you aren't _good enough_ for this dream or _don't have the means_ to attain the dream.  They will use "take away" measures to fuel the fire of "_I need it now!!_" to push for a quick decision.

You will want the dream.  You will likely need thick skin to escape the session without doubting yourself as a good human, a good provider, a caring family member ... etc.

Edited to add:  If you don't make a purchase decision to help yourself then be prepared for the sales staff to turn against you.  They will shift quickly from being _your best friend _(letting you in on the deal of a lifetime) to that of an abused victim.  They will pour guilt over you as you have "wasted their time" and "taken food from my baby's mouth."  The guilt will be enormous.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 4, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> Listen, everyone - thanks for the concern! But it's misplaced! My interest is purely academic. I do not want to buy a timeshare, and I will have absolutely no difficulty in saying no. The discount/freebies are a nice perk, but still a secondary benefit. I would like to experience the presentation for its own sake, and as such have decided that it is worth my time. As for my actual question, it sounds like it is difficult or impossible to receive a targeted invitation without first having been somewhere in person. If anyone has any info to the contrary, that would be great. I do want to thank everyone for their comments trying to warn me off, but I understand what I would be getting into.




You’ll also find various timeshare offers threads on Flyertalk.com






						Hilton Grand Vacations Promotions - FlyerTalk Forums
					

Hilton | Hilton Honors - Hilton Grand Vacations Promotions - So, we all see these timeshare promotions from time to time. Most of them are a hassle and the sales pitches tend to be high-pressure and not really worth the meager savings. But I did have a really good experience with a Marriott...



					www.flyertalk.com
				


​




						Looking for Marriott Vacation Club owner referral - FlyerTalk Forums
					

Marriott | Marriott Bonvoy - Looking for Marriott Vacation Club owner referral - Originally Posted by rumitummy Can someone send me a referral for this property in Maui? Really appreciate it. I would also like the same. Thanks in advance



					www.flyertalk.com
				


​




						Westin Ka'anapali Ocean resort villas [Master Thread] - FlyerTalk Forums
					

Marriott | Marriott Bonvoy - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean resort villas [Master Thread] - When we got the invite late last year, we initially scheduled for the summer and then shifted to Christmas time after Covid hit. No issues with getting dates on both sides. I called a couple weeks ago to change...



					www.flyertalk.com
				


​




						Westin Nanea Ocean Villas, Maui, Hawaii [Master Thread] - FlyerTalk Forums
					

Marriott | Marriott Bonvoy - Westin Nanea Ocean Villas, Maui, Hawaii [Master Thread] - Just received an e-mail about the new Westin in Maui, with an offer for a 6 night stay: **I should mention this place is opening in the summer of 2017** Discover Nanea Be one of the first to book a 6-day...



					www.flyertalk.com


----------



## Patri (Mar 5, 2021)

When you said you wanted to attend for academic purposes, I thought maybe you wanted to compare sales tactics for a research project or something. When you said you are interested in vacation sites, my little antenna of concern went up. You are more liable to fall for the spin than you think. However, you probably can stay resolute (especially since you now have an audience that will want to hear any results).
We bought at our first presentation, but upon reading the fine print on the way home (in time), we realized the 'misinformation' and rescinded. We since then attended a number of presentations and always said no, and enjoyed the gifts. We bought and sold two ts very cheap, and just now picked up another one (after a decade break).


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 5, 2021)

They will show you pictures of their kids or grandkids to engage you. They also will appeal to your financial senses by walking you through an exercise: How often do you plan to travel over the next 10 - 20 years? How will the cost of hotel rooms compare? And show you an ROI. Complete BS except you can stay in a full condo for the same cost of a hotel room. Maint fees rise annually as fast as hotel rooms.  And of course they don't include the huge up-front purchase of $15 - $120k to buy which will nose dive in value to 20% of that capital investment the minute you pass the 5 day rescission period if you sign. That's why resale is so inexpensive. All in the assumptions.

You would be better off buying resale at a fraction of the cost at an optimal location with a major brand (Westin, MVC, Hyatt, Hilton) (location, location, Maint fee vs rental, & season matter in timeshares). Then taking the $120,000 they want for that timeshare and putting it into a CD or interest bearing account and using the interest to pay the MF (or renting out half the lockoff to pay for a free vacation.) When you are finished, sell your timeshare for not much less than you paid resale (or give it away as a depreciated asset) and then you still have the $120k in the CD. Cannot say the same if you spent that $120k on the timeshare.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 5, 2021)

@SyxCab111 when you go on your presentation, please come back here and fill us in. Would love to hear your perspective before going in and after it’s all said and done. I would hope you go to a system that is high pressure for the real experience. Either way, come back and let us all know how it went.


----------



## SyxCab111 (Mar 5, 2021)

I will definitely report back after I get to a presentation - maybe the high pressure tactics will be unpleasant and I'll regret having gone (to be clear not because I think I'll end up buying; I am quite sure I will not, despite whatever guilt-inducing tactics the sales folks use). The wife and I are hoping to go this fall, we figure we'll be vaccinated and such by then, and travel will be closer to normal. Thanks again for the guidance


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Mar 5, 2021)

I’ve gotta ask, what is the upside of a presentation?


----------



## AndySamuels (Mar 5, 2021)

I love timeshare presentations. I come prepared.

1: Huge calculator.
2: Clock to time the 120 minutes.
3: Printed copies of state laws on false advertising, timeshare resales and FTC guidance.
4: Print out of recent eBay resales.
5: Notepads and sharpies.
6: Arrange your own transportation: that is a key wear down strategy: the longer you are in the room the more likely people cave and sign. Straight from the shady car dealership manual. When you are not dependent on them to return you to your resort they have no power like that.


----------



## SandyJ (Mar 6, 2021)

Ok, so I’ve been here on TUG for years. TUG has taught me so much over the years. I’ve done dozens of timeshare presentations and I actually don’t mind going to them. Believe it or not, I do actually learn things from the presentation even if it is only that the sells person only told me part of the truth! But I do learn terminology I can then go research and figure out even more ways to utilize what I own. I own two TS and I bought them both on resale for VERY cheap or FREE. I enjoy what I have, I didn’t pay an arm and a leg for it and my maintenance fees are reasonable.

Ive done the cheap vacation for a TS presentation and whoever stated that it is in a hotel room is correct, they might offer you an upgrade to the fabulous 2 bedroom resort unit for several hundred dollars more, so just be prepared for that.

An example, I went to a Westgate TS presentation a year ago for Disney Tickets for my family of 5. I saved about $1500 dollars listening to their presentation and I would do it again in a heart beat. (No, I didn’t buy).

I also got a free cruise this year that I just paid taxes on and got a 7 night MSC cruise for less than $500 for-two people. Now MSC is on the cheaper side, but it isn’t $500 for two people!

I don’t feel like I am using and abusing the system because I may choose to buy from the developer at some point, but it will be from a place of knowledge and not one of ignorance and only if I could pay cash for it and I got a great deal.

I look at going to TS presentations like “shopping” for a TS.  To me it’s kind of like you go to the fancy dept store to find what you like, then you go to a thrift store and find a cheaper version 

Have Fun! And don’t buy unless you have enough expendable income to pay cash and unless you get a great deal which you won’t know unless you go to dozens of presentations like I have been to!


----------



## theo (Mar 6, 2021)

Aside from being a complete waste of time never to be recovered, a major downside to attending any developer "presentation" is that it is really not a learning experience at all (except in terms of enduring prolonged discomfort and overt deceit). Lies, exaggerations, obfuscation, misrepresentations and assorted exaggerations are *not* helpful in learning the factual details and nuances of timeshare.

OP indicates wanting the "experience" of attending a presentation, for reasons entirely unclear. IMnsHO, a sharp stick in the eye would provide an equally enjoyable and rewarding experience --- and it would take much less time (but without receiving any "freebies").


----------



## presley (Mar 6, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I’ve gotta ask, what is the upside of a presentation?


While the OP's motives remain unclear, I suspect the desire is the discounted vacation and not the presentation. I think he's looking for a cheap stay somewhere where the cheap stay requires a presentation. Of course, he could be looking at it to see if that's a job he'd like to have.


----------



## BigTimeOwner (Mar 6, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> Like the title says, I've always been fascinated with timeshares, but have no personal experience with them, nor has anyone in my family or circle of friends. I hear all the time about how you can supposedly get great deals on vacations somewhere if you listen to the hard sell presentation. I'm interested both because the idea of a discounted vacation is appealing, but I'd also really like to experience one of those presentations, since I've heard so much about them. Do these still happen? I came across the website staypromo.com, but wasn't sure if it was a legit site or not. How do you get invited to these things? Thanks!


I love my timeshare ownership, but I bought it 3rd party Marriott Only, Marriott seems to be the only company that really keeps them up. Search on here for sellers and buy 3rd party,  Marriott sales people will tell you they are not as good as buying points........... but they are wrong.
Example.
I own a 3 bed lock off at Grand Vista , I have never been there, we always trade it for two weeks into Hawaii and or Newport Beach. Also own a 2 bed lock off in Williamsburg...................... Yes you have to do some planning and watching, but we have never been disappointed. I paid under $4000.00 for each week, and when you lock off the unit, put them both into Interval you get 2 weeks ( small upgrade cost for the lock as we always trade for a 2 bed unit.  

Yes Marriott has a first right to buy the unit your looking at, but they simply don't buy everything. Here on tug you can look and find fee title weeks for sale. 
I would not touch the awful points program it is simply bad ! zangleone@gmail.com


----------



## shorep (Mar 6, 2021)

SyxCab111 said:


> Like the title says, I've always been fascinated with timeshares, but have no personal experience with them, nor has anyone in my family or circle of friends. I hear all the time about how you can supposedly get great deals on vacations somewhere if you listen to the hard sell presentation. I'm interested both because the idea of a discounted vacation is appealing, but I'd also really like to experience one of those presentations, since I've heard so much about them. Do these still happen? I came across the website staypromo.com, but wasn't sure if it was a legit site or not. How do you get invited to these things? Thanks!


BE VERY careful what you wish for best part of the presentation is the $70 credit spend for attending and not swallowing the fairy tale.


----------



## Wingo99 (Mar 6, 2021)

You can get some good information from the presenter, maybe not so much on the "value" of buying from them- yes I learned that the hard way.  But they are from the area and actually can give some pretty good tips on places to go.  Ours gave us a tip on a seafood joint that wasn't well known, and a few other places to go while we were in the area.  But I suppose that all depends on the person too, the one we had was really chatty on stuff like that until they got to the brass tacks of it.


----------



## AndySamuels (Mar 7, 2021)

The TS presentation spin always reminds me of solar panel sales.

Sales person: "you will eliminate your power bill". Maybe: but you either lay out a ton of $ upfront or pay it off over an extreme length of time. The break even point is like 10+ years or so. And when you ask who is underwriting the warranty on the panels (hurricanes / tropical storms here will totally destroy panels potentially) and what the deductible is and if it would count as a claim against your insurance credit score they have no response.

Probably why solar has not taken off in the "sunshine state" so far.

For my home it would take 20 years to realize $8K savings. Very paltry compared to other investments. Plus tons of money tied up, risk and legal obligations.

Very similar to TS': especially when bought from the developer: the nightly cost is already not that competitive usually but with full MSRP + potential financing it is a complete disaster.


----------



## SyxCab111 (May 26, 2021)

As requested, I've returned to update everyone now that I've gone on a trip subsidized by a timeshare company with the attendant presentation. First of all, big thanks to a user on these forums who got me invited to a BlueGreen presentation/offer. The offer was a 3 night stay at a partner hotel along with $200 in AmEx pre-paid gift cards, for a charge of $199 to BlueGreen and $51 to the area hotel for taxes/resort fees. So, in all, I was out $50 for a 3 night stay in what I would classify as a fine/decent hotel, but nothing luxurious. Definitely cheaper than the rack rate. The presentation was advertised as approximately 2 hours, and my wife and I got out in just under that (about 1 hour and 55 minutes).

The trip was to New Orleans.

And... I bought! Just kidding. Everyone in this thread continually claimed that I "am just the type of person likely to buy" because I expressed interest in seeing the presentation. I did not buy, nor did I find it an especially appealing offer, nor did I find it difficult to say no. The presentation details are likely nothing new to people here, but it was my first one - we started by being assigned a saleswoman and we chatted with her for the first 25-30 minutes. She was very friendly! (I know that's part of the gig). We mostly talked about her recommendations of what to do in the city. Following that, we had a ~45 minute group presentation giving the whole BlueGreen spiel. Then, back to the saleswoman for a resort tour, and finally the financial offers. My wife and I did not go in with a particular strategy to say no, we just had already looked at various numbers and knew that what they offered was not going to be competitive, financially, with the types of vacations we take and pay for out of pocket. The final offer was $1.60 per point for 20,000 points financed at 17.99% with 20% down. I know a lot of this is likely negotiable, but my wife and I simply did the quick back of the napkin math in front of the finance person and said this is like 7k a year for the first decade, with a 7k down payment, and that's just way, way more than we spend on hotels right now.

I understand that there are a lot of other reasons we could have said no (including availability, the fact that the presentation and sales pitch was full of half-truths/un-truths, and re-sale availability), but to be honest I didn't really want to get into the weeds with them. I just said it was more money than we spend on lodging now, and they didn't seem to really have an answer for that. I'm not sure if we had a particularly non-persuasive saleswoman and finance person, but we just said no to each offer after doing the math and we were done. They didn't even send over the closer (he was busy with another couple). Our saleswoman made a half-hearted attempt to pitch us on the closer offer (a "taster" package where we pay $900 for some smaller number of points that can be used within a year). We said no; it was still too expensive and why would we want to go through the trouble of buying points and then booking a hotel when we could just book that same hotel since it was a one-off offer. The saleswoman didn't have much of an answer for that, and they processed us out.

I don't know how these presentations usually go and whether this was representative or not, but to be honest I found it very easy to say no. Unless folks are staying at absolutely bonkers-expensive resorts, the prices we were offered could not even come CLOSE to competitive for what we pay out of pocket. And that's ignoring all the other hassle of a timeshare/being locked in, etc. I understand now why the conventional wisdom is to buy resale at basically $0 or whatever they come out to. And they didn't seem to have much of a response when I simply said it was way more than we usually spend. Maybe there are good answers and we had a novice saleswoman/finance person, or maybe something about our demeanor made them think we weren't going to be convinced so they didn't try, but I would be curious to know if there were some tactics I missed out on.

All in all, I found the presentation interesting and fun, I saved several hundred dollars on our first post-vaccine trip, and I would do it again - but likely at a higher end timeshare company. For our next trip I'll see if I can get to a Marriott one, or something like that. Thanks again to the forum and the users in this thread who gave me advice!


----------



## Andrearr (May 26, 2021)

Man I apologize for people not answering your question directly. It was painful reading through all the responses. I am grateful I found this group and was able to rescind but prior to purchasing direct and eventually resale we did every timeshare presentation with every company I could for more than 5 years including that blue green sampler.
Once you're "on the list" they'll start sending you offers. By emailing calling mail etc.
In the meantime if you want to do more presentations for whatever reason travel perks gift cards more info etc you have to find the deals page of the timeshare company sites.
See below:








						Hyatt Timeshare Vacation Offers | Hyatt Residence Club
					

Experience the best of Hyatt Residence Club with these exclusive vacation offers in destinations like Maui, Aspen, Key West and more. Book your stay today!




					www.hyattresidenceclub.com
				





			https://www.diamondresorts.com/deals
		









						Orlando & More Vacation Packages | Hilton Grand Vacations
					

Planning a vacation to Orlando, Las Vegas or Myrtle Beach? Book a 3 night getaway vacation package to Orlando, Las Vegas or Myrtle Beach for $199!




					www.hiltongrandvacations.com
				








						Vacation Club Rentals | Luxury Resorts
					

Explore our collection of luxury resorts that feature premier accommodations & exciting activities. Book direct for the best rates.




					welkresorts.com
				





			https://www.bluegreenvacations.com/deals/global
		









						Marriott Vacation Club
					

Exciting vacations at over 50 resorts in 7 countries.




					www.marriottvacationclub.com
				




Remember you can tour the same company twice but you have to wait 18 months in between usually.


----------

